# Sno-way plow Won’t angle to the right



## cycorider (Sep 18, 2018)

Snow-way plow will go up and down and to the left but not right. Pushing the button for right makes it go up? I switched the wires on the control valves on the pump and then pushing the left button it goes right and pushing the right button it goes up. Absolutely nothing with the wiring has changed just move the plow to a different pickup.


----------



## cycorider (Sep 18, 2018)

I took the bottom cover off the control switches pushed around on the wires and now it working! No idea what’s goin on!


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

What do you mean no idea?...you just figured out where a poor connection is.

Fisher uses no valve movement to turn the plow one direction. I bet you didnt have power to the proper valve yet power to the pump to turn on.

Have someone hold the button for the finction that wasnt working and wiggle wires again. When the plow moves you found a problem.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Brettny said:


> Fisher uses no valve movement to turn the plow one direction. I bet you didnt have power to the proper valve yet power to the pump to turn on.


I think you mean Meyer, not Fisher. Fisher does not work that way, Meyer does.

But then, neither of those apply to the OP's Sno-way...


----------

